# WoWmodelviewer 3.0 Update von buffed Team (Bitte)



## Sifo-Dyas (16. Dezember 2008)

*Dieser Eintrag ist Hauptsächlich an das Buffed.de Team gerichtet in der Hoffunung das sie der Community helfen können.*

Seit Patch 3.0 ist nun nicht mehr möglich den WoWmodelviewer zu verwenden bzw. ihn nur sehr sehr eingeschränkt zu nutzen, wie man vom Forum auf www.wowmodelviewer.com aus von der WoWwiki Seite erfährt ist der Ersprüngliche "Entwickler" erst 2010 wieder an Bord, das macht viele Film Porjekte insbesondere bei den Machinima Leuten um einiges Komplizierter und viele Projekte müssen nach hinten verschoben werden. Nun sind die Programmierer von Buffed fähige Leute wie man an ihrer neuen Datenbank sieht so dachte ich mir eventuell wäre es möglich das daß buffed Team welches sich in Programmierung offensichtlich gut auskennt durchaus in der Lage sein müßte  auch das vorhandene WoWmodelviewer Programm Fit für Wrath of the Lich King zu machen.

Zu Problematik von den Machnima Machern wurden auch schon Anfragen richtung Blizzard gesendet, ob sie nicht ein Offiz.: Tool der in der Art des Modelviewer der Community zur verfügung stellen könnten, schließlich  schmückt sich Blizzard später auch oft genug mit deren Werken. Jedoch war dies bisher von keinem Erfolg gekrönnt. Da wäre es doch schön wenn sich die beliebteste WoW Fanseite die dazu noch Profissionel geführt wird diesem Problem annehmen würde, ich bin mir sicher der Dank einer großen Fangemeinde wäre der Buffed Redaktion sicher.

MfG
euer Tristàn


----------



## dejaspeed (16. Dezember 2008)

Es existiert ein Fanupdate das etwas Buggy ist (Menschliche Frauen haben keine Kiefer und männliche zwerge leiden unter etwas seltsamen hände), forum ist wohl gerade down zumindestens sieht es wie neu aufgesetzt aus, daher hab ich mal die version selbst geuppt.

Download auf eigene Gefahr!!


----------



## x3n0n (16. Dezember 2008)

Es wird sicher in kürze FanUpdates geben, bzw. vll. von der Machinima Szene ein neuer Released werden.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (16. Dezember 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Es wird sicher in kürze FanUpdates geben, bzw. vll. von der Machinima Szene ein neuer Released werden.




Also bei meinem Wunsch beziehe ich mich auch die Machnima Szene die schon im Forum des Modelviewer und im US Forum von Blizzard auf die "Problematik" hingewiesen hat das Fanupdate ist für ernsthfte Projekte so gut wie nicht zu gebrauchen (Aussage der Szene selber) . Daher gibs ja diese Aufrufe sowohl von mir hier wie in einigen US und anderen Foren um Hilfe dieses Problem zu beheben. Was offensichtlich auf eben so wenig Verständnis hier wie bei Blizzard selber stößt. Schde den eigndlich hätte man mit mehr Unterstüzung rechnen sollen.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Dezember 2008)

Naja, man muss aber auch berücksichtigen, dass es in Buffed derzeit selbst genügend Baustellen gibt um die man sich kümmern muss und was zuerst gemacht wird. Hier laufen genügend eigene Projekte und man überlegt sich gut was man noch dazu nehmen kann ohne die jetzigen zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## x3n0n (17. Dezember 2008)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Was offensichtlich auf eben so wenig Verständnis hier wie bei Blizzard selber stößt. Schde den eigndlich hätte man mit mehr Unterstüzung rechnen sollen.


Meine Antwort war kein offizielle Statement von buffed.de (!), sondern meine Meinung. Desweiteren sagte ich auch, dass sicherlich bald (bessere) FanUpdates rauskommen werden, damit bezog ich mich nicht auf die, die jetzt schon draussen sind.

Mein Rat also:
Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------

